# Metamucil cause problems?



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

I've read how people with IBS are often told to increase fiber, often by taking fiber supplement like Metamucil. I'm just wondering if anyone ever had it make worse or new problems. I've been taking Metamucil at night, but it seems I've had more diarreah and cramping in the mornning with this. I guess I hadn't made the connection, I've been off of it for two days and bowel were a little less loose today and didn't wake up with bad cramps. Has anyone else had trouble taking this. Can it cause very loose stools and diarreah in some people? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

Hi homemom, yes, metamucil can cause problems for some people-it did for me, made me have more D. You might try a gentler fiber, Citrucel works for a lot of people-or you could try the chewable Fiber Choice tablets, they are gentler too and taste great! That is what I take. I have trouble digesting fiber so anytime I eat veggies or fruits I eat them cooked and not raw, that seems to help as well. Hope this helps!!


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

This is a good question. I don't have an answer, but I do have a similar question. Has anyone noticed their D get *worse* from taking natural fibre (pure bran -- 4 tbsp/day)?Fiona


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

Thanks for your reply. As I've been thinking about it, I started off by taking citrucel after a bad bout with constipation. Seemed to help. When I ran out I got Metamucil (don't know why, maybe store was out of other) anyway now that I look back that is when I started having more problems with the diarreah side of things and more pains. The pains are brief and travel around. Think I'll stay off of the metamucil for a while and see what happens. I have my first GI appointment on the 10th of Oct. Doesn't help to be nervous about that.......I know IBS sounds logical but there's always that fear that it could be something worse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

Yessirree,That Metamucil is probably the single most irritant for my guts that I can pinpoint, and I tried it at all different times of day and in small mini-doses spread throughout the day, and to get enough to add any bulk I just ended up with overtime irritable bowels.Check through some of the other fiber threads for other suggestions - there are others to try and I have tried that many others because I have been working on getting more dietary fiber.Its always good to know what you can't tolerate too.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Hi Homemom,I have trouble with any fiber unless I intoduce it very slowly to my diet with lots of water. Then I gradually increase the amount. It takes time for my body to adjust.vikee


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I took flax seed a few months ago..which is supposed to be very good and healthy for your colon and body. Well I noticed that I had more loose stools/"D" and even had to get up a few times at night to go to the bathroom. After I went my stomach was gurgling so loud...sounded like stereo sound or a coffee pot!! I think I'm sensitive to it also. I'm trying the fiber choice.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Metamucil is evil. I can't take that or Citrucel. Both cause gas which leads to constipation then cramps, etc... I in fact cannot tolerate most veggies except for lettuce. I just started taking small amounts of Aloe Vera Juice and it seems to help. I mix it with juice or Koolaid or Gatorade because it tastes like soapy water otherwise. Since I've been taking it, I have had some normal bowel movements without the pain and urgency we are all so accustomed to. You may want to give it a try. You can purchase it at Wal-Mart or Walgreens. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2000)

I take Metamucil morning and night as told by my GP. find it interesting that some people find it not so helpful. I also take Aloe Vera capsules every morning. These seem to relive the gurgling that my stromach loved to make. It also allowed me to eat a more varied diet. I even eat garlic now and then. But the gas is a problem could this be the Metamucil?


----------

